# GU10 vs PAR20



## sannitig (Jan 15, 2012)

I have searched the web for this answer and it looks like no one is able to give a clear enough answer for me to make a desicion. DIY is different though 

I'm doing a kitchen reno that will have undercounter lighting for the work areas, so the pot lights are just for lighting the main floor area mostly.

What the f*** is the difference between Par20 and GU10?!?!?!? Besides the obvious connection properties.

I have 6 PAR20s in the living room... very warm lighting...

This is going to be a kitchen with an "industiral theme"..."cold" concrete type looking tiles, "warm" medium brown cupbords, with lots of "cold" stainless steel accents (handles, switchplates etc..)

We're looking for a cooler, bright, white light for the pots....the warmer light we shall save for the pendants maybe.

Does PAR20/GU10 have ANYTHING to do with the colour and/or brightness of the bulbs? Or is it really only about the connectors????

I think I want halogen too btw (if that helps you answer better). Also, its a bungalow so they must be retrofit (extra info).


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Gu10 and PAR 20 are bulb styles and have nothing to do with color temp. GU10 os a twist in bayonet bulb. PAR20 is a screw in bulb- the 20 os the size of the bulb in 1/8" increments.


----------



## sannitig (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply rjniles, I figured as much...

I see no point of having the different standards...

Is there any reason, or anything I should know that would help me make my decision? I will probably want to change the bulbs to LED in the next 5 years...should that affect my decision?

Someone said something about dimming buzz... I'd like to know the pros & cons to each standard


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

sannitig said:


> *I have searched the web* for this answer and it looks like no one is able to give a clear enough answer for me to make a desicion. DIY is different though


You did?

I foud the following pretty quick....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayonet_mount#Light_bulb_bayonet_mounts

http://www.tmb.com/faqlamp.htm

Like rj said, it is the base style.....

Be aware that with many of the new energy rules, it's going to be more difficult to use the Edison style (screw in) bulbs. If you go with GU10 (or GU24 for general lighting), you will be in good shape.

Amazon has a ton of offerings for GU10 and GU24.

It's worth while doing some research on light color. Your going to see references like 2700K....this refers to the light color in Kelvin....

Typically....2700K is warm white.
4000K is bright white.
6000K and higher is daylight (slight blue tint)


----------



## sannitig (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

Yes i searched but nothing was fully clear.

I have come to that same conclusion...it's only a base type...nothing more nothing less.

It seems that you can have a par 20 lamp with a gu10 base is that correct?

Par is a lamp type (the way the bulb gives off light) while gu10 or Edison is base type....

Thanks for the info on the colors

Someone correct me if I'm wrong though...I don't want to add to terminology mix ups that already exist out on the internet.


----------

